# Sleep tight Belle x x



## sjay (Dec 17, 2007)

Today I took Belle to the vets as she had been wheezing for quite a while. Although she had seen them before and been on baytril she got worse. Her sister died about a month ago and since then Belle has not been herself. She's been scared of everything, hiding at the slightest sound. She used to the most nosey little girl you would meet. But since Tink left she went downhill. 
The vet said it sounded and looked like Belle had pneumonia. She was breathing very quickly, wasn't running around the table like she used to, she was just sat there. her eyes were swollen probably because of her breathing difficulties. He said he agreed that my decision to put and end to her suffering and that I shouldn't feel bad for it. He is the best vet I have ever met. At the end I was holding her before he took her away and she just sat in my hands, eyes half closed. wouldn't even give me her usual kisses. 

I love you Belle more than you could ever know
Go play with your sister now, she will be waiting for you
You were my best friend
I will never forget you
Love always x x x x


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm sorry to read of your loss, my two suffered the same illness at different times( apparently a problem with in breeding) , I held them both while they slipped away...


----------



## sjay (Dec 17, 2007)

I've never had a rat who's had pneumonia before. I feel terrible for not realising how ill she was. Yesterday I cleaned out her cage. It feels horribly quiet in there now. 

I no longer have any rats. This is the first time I have not had any rats in about 6years. 

I miss her so much. 

She used to give lots of licky kisses all the time. Yesterday she was so unwell that didn't give me one. She wasn't right at all.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That is so so sad, rest in peace little rattie girl your with your sister now


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p, sorry to hear that


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

So sorry.....RIP


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

so sorry for your loss!!


----------



## sam c (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*sorry to hear..*

gutted for you.... R.I.P
keep your chin up and take care...


----------

